# Trip to the Beach!



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*photo editing issues!*

Hey, I was wondering what editing programs you all use. The only reason I ask, is because I recently downloaded Gimp, and it's great, but I'm having some trouble getting it onto photobucket to post my stuff. It's the wrong file type, and I'm not really sure what to do.  Any help would be much appreciated!

-Kristen


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kristen,
I use PhotoShop 11.

However, you should be able to save files in Gimp as .jpeg .png or .gif and have them upload properly to PhotoBucket. 
What extension have you been saving them in after editing them?*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

I actually figured it out with your help, Deb. Unfortunately I was unable to save under any other format, but I was able to export the file and save it then under a jpeg. At least I know now how to do that, and it was all thanks to you!!!!!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Hopefully this is looking ok, I watched a tutorial on youtube like, 4 times before I finally followed along, lol. It's my first attempt with my budgies, so hopefully I did them some justice. I don't think so, but ya know! Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

Wow that looks absolutely great!! 

For a first time that's super impressive! I've tried photomanipulation many times and never had it to a standard such as that!! Awesome!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! What program did you end up using? I used Gimp for this, it's free and works pretty well. Their is a good vid on youtube if you want to check it out.


----------



## Azooka (Oct 19, 2015)

I usually use Photoshop Elements 9 when editing  (it came free with my Bamboo Tablet when I bought it eons ago).

I like to use Gimp for drawing though! I'll follow the tutorial and see if I can get better results that way. Your flock is so precious <: Love their unique colours!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kristen,

You did an EXCELLENT job with your first Photo Editing attempt. 
The picture looks like you've been doing it for years.
Yours is WAY better than I did when I first started. :wow:

Now you'll be able to make all your own signatures! :2thumbs:

I've merged your photo editing thread question into this thread now. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Kristen, that looks amazing! 

You clearly have got the hang of this, and I'm duly impressed


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

Thank everyone! Deb, I actually use to use Paint to edit photos. Waaaaaaaay harder, but it gave me a great base to work from. I already knew the basics of getting everything to look right, I just need to get the hang of the new program. Our very first real attempt is lost in the web somewhere. It was great. I'll see if we can find it. It will take awhile though, as Lonny's computer is un-hooked at the moment. All I can say is, Bad Santa Portrait.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually it is very good!! well done Kristen! I have no clue about this, I think it would take me a year to make a picture like yours!


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Very nice job!! :2thumbs: Wish I wore my flip-flops and brought my lotion and beach towel!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> Actually it is very good!! well done Kristen! I have no clue about this, I think it would take me a year to make a picture like yours!


This actually took me about 6 hours i think. I would have been a lot less had my layers not messed up the first time, so I had to start all over!!!



dsavino said:


> Very nice job!! :2thumbs: Wish I wore my flip-flops and brought my lotion and beach towel!


Well, let me know when you're about 5 minutes out and I'll meet you there!


----------

